
DBase IV splash screen (when data was not sexy) - eb0la
https://vimeo.com/170123504
======
eb0la
This was THE database when I leartn to code. A good old DOS application. This
version included some SQL support, but alsost everything was made using their
own language (xBase
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBase](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBase) ).

